# made contact with the no contact!!!



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Monday would have been 21 days and I was actually starting to feel better. My seventeen yr olds car went kuput. My H calls me and tells me to call a wrecker and find out how much it will be to tow it back home and he will pay for it. So im on the phone with wrecker and he calls on the other line and gets mad that i havent called. He also manages to raise his voice and me and cuss because he thinks my son is blaming him about the car. I kept my cool pretty well and told him that had nothing to do with me. He followed the wrecker here and paid him. I gave him his mail and we talked about fixing the car but after xmas then I said okay well have a good weekend and went in the house. It felt pretty good to walk away with some dignity for once in two months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It's a good step to distance yourself even when necessary things pop up.

You did great!


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Job.. This is something that will show him your moving on.. If there is anything left he will wonder. If not you are moving on.


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. Im sad to say Im hoping he is wondering. I am so not over him at all. My daughter told me he finally texted her because she had been feeling bad. She asked how he was doing and he told her he was lonely. She had moved out not to long ago to her own place and she told him yeah its kind of hard to get used to. I found myself feeling bad cause he was lonely. I have to force myself to see he is lonely for the kids and the hustle and bustle of the house and not for me. But still there is some things the ow cant fufill in his life. Does that make me fill better? A resounding No!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I feel bad for my H also.

Wake up guys! It's your choice!!!


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

For real cw why dont they wake up. My mother n law actually sounded excited about xmas dinner. Its like everyone else is living in reality and hes off in dreamland. Looking for that happiness he was talking about. My only question is why is he lonley. Wheres the girl he couldnt wait to get out of the house for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes when you do no contact the "cage door" is open. They look around and try out the new life and find that it's not all that they imagined. No one (you) are chasing them anymore. Reality begins to surface. 

Even when reality begins to surface, it doesn't mean they will return. My husband hasn't and still thinks I am his problem. He won't turn inward until the divorce Jan. 6th. Then, he will begin to questions himself. The divorce has been his focus.


----------

